# We're Number 7!!!



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

fish forums is movin on up. i think in the begining we were 40 something. now look at where we are! 
good job everyone


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

NUMBER 2!!!! yeah!
now we just hafta over-throw fish profiles


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The standing resets on sunday so everyone starts over. Fish profiles makes a prety big deal of the rankings. They even let you know everytime you log in if you have voted.


RC


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

oooh


----------

